# Timing belt



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

Hey guys…. I have a 2017 with a manual with around 100000 mls. I am wondering when the belt should be replaced and ideal of cost. I live in suburbs of Philadelphia 
This is off topic heading …. However I wanted to ask about struts. I kinda remember reading on hear replacing them around this mileage. Is that something that I should consider? If so anybody have a recommendation with something you had good experience with?? 
thanks!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Timing belt lifespan is around 100k. Normal use.

Struts and shocks is around 50k. Maybe longer these days but 100k is definitely time.

How does the car bounce? If it's stiff you're probably alright. If it's like being on the ocean. It's time.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

The LH7 diesel engine used in the Gen 2 Cruze does not use a timing belt. It uses a chain. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Do you mean serpentine belt? The belt that drives engine accessories (alternator and AC compressor)?

The owner's manual lists visual inspection every 10 years or 150,000 miles.


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Timing belt lifespan is around 100k. Normal use.
> 
> Struts and shocks is around 50k. Maybe longer these days but 100k is definitely time.
> 
> How does the car bounce? If it's stiff you're probably alright. If it's like being on the ocean. It's time.


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Timing belt lifespan is around 100k. Normal use.
> 
> Struts and shocks is around 50k. Maybe longer these days but 100k is definitely time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> Do you mean serpentine belt? The belt that drives engine accessories (alternator and AC compressor)?
> 
> The owner's manual lists visual inspection every 10 years or 150,000 miles.


No I was talking about a timing belt but I now know that my car doesn’t have a timing belt… it has a timing chain so that’s good. Of course I’ll have to check the serpentine belt now not sure when that was replaced as I bought the car used. Thanks


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Definitely change the belt at 100k. Mine was ok, but it was piece of mind...lol 200k miles I will add a water pump and belt!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

rcruze said:


> water pump


Is the water pump on the serpentine belt?

For prior cars I have owned with a timing belt the rule is change the water pump when you change the timing belt. The water pump is maybe a $50 part on lots of cars and you are already doing or paying for all the labor to change the timing belt. If you throw in another 0.5 of labor, you are putting a fresh water pump in there so you don't risk it going bad and then having to do everything all over again.

Minimum, check the pump for free play and change it every other timing belt job if you have like a 60,000 mile belt interval. The Hyundai guy who does lots of timing belts every 60,000 says he always checks every water pump and definitely tells owners to replace it at the 120,000 mile service.


----------

